# Indians Don't Use Saddles!



## linescum (Aug 13, 2008)

A woman from New York was driving through a remote part of Arizona when her car broke down. An American Indian on horseback came along and offered her a ride to a nearby town. She climbed up behind him on the horse and then rode off.The ride was uneventful, except that every few minutes the Indian would let 
out a 'Ye-e-e-e-h-a-a-a-a' so loud that it echoed from the surrounding hills.


When they arrived in town, he let her off at the local service station, yelled 
one final 'Ye-e-e-e-h-a-a-a-a!' and rode off.


'What did you do to get that Indian so excited?' asked the service-station 
attendant.


'Nothing,' the woman answered. 'I merely sat behind him on the horse, put my arms around his waist, and held onto the saddle horn so I wouldn't fall off.
' 

'Lady,' the attendant said, 'Indians don't use saddles.'


----------



## 1894 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## meat-man (Aug 14, 2008)

lol OMG


----------



## cman95 (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## pinkmeat (Aug 16, 2008)

Haha, that's a bit wrong Tonto...


----------



## dingle (Aug 16, 2008)

y e e e e-h a a a a !!!!


----------



## blacklab (Aug 20, 2008)

lmao 

gonna steal it


----------

